# Finally got T3 (Pic)



## Pav636 (Aug 2, 2011)

Was waiting for a week and got it . Never have used this brand but my sources are using it and loving it. Will update with results in a few weeks.


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

can you post your stats


----------



## TwisT (Aug 2, 2011)

stay away from thyroid hormones, throw it away


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> stay away from thyroid hormones, throw it away



Can a brother get some reasons for your objection?


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> stay away from thyroid hormones, throw it away


 
?


----------



## Swedeheart (Aug 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> stay away from thyroid hormones, throw it away



Curious to your reasoning for this. Read many people running low doses for shorter time frames and recovering fine with no issues.

Plus I have some EP clen/t3 i wanted to do research with


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 2, 2011)

Unless you're cutting for a big show, then I wouldn't risk my thyroid. But t3 can be used pretty safely if you know what you're doing. As for the whole low dose for longer durations guy, I haven't seen anyone on the t3 cutting list who has succeeded in taking the low-dose approach. Sooner or later, most end up going for that euthryroid state by increasing the dose. T3 is a very potent lowering agent of TSH, so even small doses tend to take out natural thyroid function.


----------



## purplerain (Aug 2, 2011)

Daym I just got some T3 and T4 and did research before I bought these 2 chemicals. Now this thread has messed up my confidence in taking anyone of these 2 chemicals.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 2, 2011)

In no way did I mean to change your opinions about lithothyroxine. I just can't stress enough how important it is to be careful with this stuff. Because fucking up your thyroid is NOT gonna be good, trust me. Ive personally used t3 in a few contest preps myself, and no matter how tempting it is, don't jump to abnormally high dosages, and don't stay on for too long NO MATTER WHAT your dosage. 
As for the levothyroxine (t4) it is safer because your body must convert it into t3 itself, but still, be careful with that stuff too. Best of luck


----------



## Pav636 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have used T4 and T3 in the past as long as you keep it under control you are fine, I know some people running 100mcg who are preparing for competitions. I personally don't go over 50mcg of T3. If this would be your first time start slow and see how it feels. I'm taking T3 with winny, clen and test.

-P


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 2, 2011)

That shit freaks me out. If I can't get it with cardio and diet and ECA/Clen then I guess I can't get it.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 2, 2011)

Clen is also some dangerous stuff if you're not careful...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 2, 2011)

Unless you're using tren (super anabolic and also, afaik, lowers thyroid hormone output), cutting for a contest (or a photoshoot) or are on some highly anabolic stuff, don't bother with it.  It's not selective, so it will can muscle OR fat.  ECA, Clen, etc. are selective and will primarily be helping with fat loss.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^this


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 2, 2011)

Pav636 said:


> I have used T4 and T3 in the past as long as you keep it under control you are fine, I know some people running 100mcg who are preparing for competitions. I personally don't go over 50mcg of T3. If this would be your first time start slow and see how it feels. I'm taking T3 with winny, clen and test.
> 
> -P


50mcg's T3 daily is perfect for me. My last run was like 4 months. Took about 3-4 weeks to feel right once I came off the T3 but now I feel great. I got labs while on and my TSH was way into the hyper range.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 2, 2011)

bump heavyiron!
i also like t4 with my HGH..

but you need to be careful with dosages..low dosage is ok..height kill and burn muscles.


----------



## purplerain (Aug 3, 2011)

I have read that T3 and T4 will eat muscle. From what I have read about T3 and T4 one should start low and cycle short. I have 100 tabs of T3 at 25mcg/tab and T4 at 100mcg/tab any suggestions on how I should cycle either one also is 100 tabs enough to get results with.


----------



## Swedeheart (Aug 3, 2011)

purplerain said:


> I have read that T3 and T4 will eat muscle. From what I have read about T3 and T4 one should start low and cycle short. I have 100 tabs of T3 at 25mcg/tab and T4 at 100mcg/tab any suggestions on how I should cycle either one also is 100 tabs enough to get results with.



Really I think what it comes down to is trial and error. Try it out and see what works for you. With that someone I know who uses T3 recommended I do 50mcg daily the entire time. Others cycle it up and down. If its your first time I would just do 50 daily.

About the muscle eating, if you keep your protein high and kcals sufficient with some AAS and a moderate dose the effects wont be devastating. Ive followed people who use it and they will say many overestimate the muscle eating effects.


----------



## moresize (Aug 4, 2011)

my 2 cc, I have used T3 before and if your thyroid is healthy then it will recover. I had blood work done and within 3-4 weeks it was back to normal.

my cycle was 50mcg for 8 weeks with HGH  

just like using Test, some guys don't bounce back even after doing PCT



anyone know where I can get T4 shoot me a pm...I want to try it with HGH


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 6, 2011)

TwisT said:


> stay away from thyroid hormones, throw it away



Although I agree with you bro, I would like to hear why you are telling him this.

To the OP, IIWY I would stack T3 with something that is non-catabolic. Like everyone else has stated, it is non-selective and will eat both muscle and fat. I just finished a bitch of a semester in RN school, so my mind isn't functioning at 100%, but with T3 or any thyroid drug, you have to UNDERSTAND that you will NOT see results overnight. 

Your supplementing exogenous hormones that take a long time to kick in. Unless you are competing, stacking it with something like albuterol or Clenbuterol or even an anabolic like Tren, Winny or EQ...running it solo is kind of a waste. 

You already have the product in hand so don't ditch it. Save up, read up and try to stack it with something that will be beneficial....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2011)

If you're going to use it, run it low. I'll cycle 50mcg over 6 weeks max - with gears, naturally


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 6, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Unless you're cutting for a big show, then I wouldn't risk my thyroid. But t3 can be used pretty safely if you know what you're doing. As for the whole low dose for longer durations guy, I haven't seen anyone on the t3 cutting list who has succeeded in taking the low-dose approach. Sooner or later, most end up going for that euthryroid state by increasing the dose. T3 is a very potent lowering agent of TSH, so even small doses tend to take out natural thyroid function.



^This. OP if you aren't prepping for a show or shoot that you absolutely need to be at the lowest BF you can attain, I would go with TwisT's suggestion and not mess with your thyroid. As with anything a lower dose and short run will be safer, but if you come off and thyroid doesn't properly recover you're looking at a future of thyroid support and complications from an underactive thyroid possibly for life. however unlikely it is that a low dose run of t3 will shut down your thyroid for life it's not a risk I am willing to take without a reward much better than looking lean for the sake of it at the end. 

as was also said, clen can be dangerous too - but if you're looking to run something for a cut go with OTC Fat burners like yohimbe, 1-3 dymeth, green tea extract or ECA or Albuterol or Clen low dosed _(in order of danger/effect)_


----------

